

Ask YC: nginx or apache for PHP? - psaccounts

Since I did not find authoritative information elsewhere about which one is more preferred in production environments, I thought I'd ask here.<p>Based on your experience would you go with nginx (+fastcgi) or apache to run a high traffic website that is written using PHP?<p>It would also benefit the community if someone could post information about any HOWTO/tutorial resources describing the best ways to configure apache/nginx/php for production web servers.
======
bbhoss-synsol
I currently use Nginx + FCGI for my minimal PHP needs. I have also used
Apache, and the only real differences I've noticed is how its setup. Lots of
people use Nginx because it feels alot more lightweight for whatever reason
than apache, plus many stats show it can handle more connections with less
memory. For my setup, I am using lighthttpd's fcgi starter script, since it
automates the process initialization.

